# Reading > Who Said That? >  Quotes by users.

## Spite

I am not normaly elequent by any standards but i have been able to come up with interesting Quotes, here is the only one i can think of now, please post yours.

"The cause is always just in the martyrs eyes."

----------


## mono

"You know, (insert name here) once said . . ."

----------


## Jessika

"Best things are found out by chance (coincidence?)"

----------


## SuicideKitten

read signature??

"To swim against the current you'll cut yourself on the rocks"

"Scream all you like, still no one will understand."

"No one can ever truly understand anothers pain, unless one has walked down their precision path*

----------


## Spite

I thought it was more like

"If you go with the Flow, you'll cut yourself on the rocks."

i remember cause thats one of my favourites.

----------


## SuicideKitten

maybe that was it, i can't remember lol
tryi keeping stuff in order without writing it down, yeah things have a tendancy to change.

----------


## baddad

"The fantasy is always better than the reality"........M.L.

----------


## Spite

Interesting...

----------


## baddad

...our perceptions of 'What if' can never manifest themselves in the concrete world, our brains capacity for outwitting ourselves being limitless........

----------


## Shore Dude

"Flavorless gum. For people who just want to chew!"

----------


## Pensive

Liars-Hypocrites-Jealous-Cruel---we are sometimes, aren't we f*****s? Kind-caring-loving---we are other times, aren't we humans afterall?

----------


## Asa Adams

Poor is he who denies knowledge

----------


## Taliesin

"Life is too short to stay on topic" - We think it was Emily who said it.

----------


## Pensive

And I wonder where is emily now a days?

----------


## smilingtearz

> "Flavorless gum. For people who just want to chew!"



 :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## Shakira

"One may have a blazing hearth in one's soul, and yet no one ever comes to sit by it."

----------


## smoothherb

A man can only test his madness by being blind.
smoothherb

----------


## whitetree

life is too short to be little

----------


## RobinHood3000

"Live without reason for shame...leave without cause for regret."
Such is the quote with which life, I have met.

----------


## Dry_Snail

Quotes are nothing but "Quotes"

----------


## Christian

"The secret of youth is ignorance"

----------


## cuppajoe_9

"Why are you so complicated, fool?"
"Because I'm not smart enough to be simple"

----------


## Riesa

arguing about which religion is true is like two kids arguing over who has the best invisible friend.

----------


## Coyote

> I thought it was more like
> 
> "If you go with the Flow, you'll cut yourself on the rocks."
> 
> i remember cause thats one of my favourites.



LOL Your version sounds nicer, but I have always heard it said: "Only dead fish go with the flow."  :FRlol:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

> "Why are you so complicated, fool?"
> "Because I'm not smart enough to be simple"


I like that.  :Smile:

----------


## subterranean

> "Why are you so complicated, fool?"
> "Because I'm not smart enough to be simple"


Abdo's and fool's, my all time fav!

----------


## cuppajoe_9

"We could ALL be wrong"

-Uncle Dragon

----------


## Pensive

Opinions are like arseholes everyone's got one - kiltedexile.

----------


## Neovia

> Opinions are like arseholes everyone's got one - kiltedexile.


That's old :D

----------


## Scheherazade

Addressed to me personally:


> you are still number one




http://www.online-literature.com/for...postcount=3571

----------


## brainstrain

Hiya! I haven't been on in way too long, my next stop is the Introduction forums, or whatever u call it haha

Governments are like flies. They eat poop and tend to die quickly

LOL i cant remember where i heard that...

----------


## Taliesin

"I feel an outsider even when talking to myself." - us.

----------


## Niamh

Great Minds think alike but fools they seldom differ.

I love that one.

----------


## Turk

"I forgot what i was going to say."

----------


## ShoutGrace

"Shouldn't one expect a degree of consistency from an eternal, unchanging being?" - XC


Not if God is a She.  :Wink:  - The Unnamable

----------


## summer grace

'' It is best to believe in hope, and to realize that life isn't certain, nor a smooth path. Truthfully, there are no limitations in life-we are only limited by ourselves''.

----------


## Nightshade

> Night is one too, her posts are worth more than mine when taking the amount of content in account.


is that big enough??  :FRlol: 


Edit : I think my competive streak has finally emerged.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Poetess

> "I feel an outsider even when talking to myself." - us.


*haha I wonder who you ARE. Beautiful one..

"The dawn nomore rises until I take back what is mine"
*

----------


## Laindessiel

"Last time I checked, stupidity ain't a virus - but it sure is spreading like one."
- Sandy Cheeks (Spongebob Squarepants) 

I've always laughed on that one.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Laindessiel

Whoops. Wrong thread.

----------


## dramasnot6

"Unless something is different in the goat world, I can't imagine He-goats providing milk. I wouldn't tug on his thingy expected milk if I were you." - Virgil
That has got to be a classic

----------


## Pensive

If a painting is mispainted it does not blow up a rocket, does not send a bridge crashing to the ground. The sciences are a non-zero sum game. If you screw up, you've lost, and you are therefore varifiably wrong. Art is not even close. Art isn't even a game. There is no result. - Sheyk Abdullah

----------


## Redzeppelin

"Every day is the end of something."

"Poetry is thought wrapped in language."

"SANTA slightly rearranged makes SATAN - Merry Christmas!"


(Hey, is that Bartlett's on the phone?  :Rolleyes: )

----------


## Gallantry

"Gallantry is not a matter of the heart. Gallantry is a matter of actions. For what is of the heart may go by many names, but what is noble must begin in the heart and make its way out onto the battlefield."

----------


## benplanet

"be what you want to be, for others cannot make you who you are"

----------


## Miss Darcy

> "Shouldn't one expect a degree of consistency from an eternal, unchanging being?" - XC
> 
> 
> Not if God is a She. - The Unnamable


I really do hope that isn't trying to imply anything.  :Wink:

----------


## Adolescent09

"to live in ignorance is to not live at all"

----------


## bookfaerie

*It rains and the trees get naked
*I tried to choke on ice cream but it melted

----------


## bookfaerie

If everyone inhaled at once we'd all die. Hence the reason you choke.

----------


## Nightshade

> literature is really in the I of the beholder.


 :Biggrin:  I really like that thought  :Biggrin:

----------


## jon1jt

i wonder if it's true.

----------


## symphony

ahh quotes by *users* eh?  :Cool: 

okay first let me say i loved dramasnot6's signature very much, dont know who wrote it though (dramasnot6??!!  :Idea:  )  :Biggrin:  and this piece by Virgil:



> Does one have to crawl 
> Through Purgatory to bring
> Oneself into syncretic form?


and these by me lol-



> The Beginning begins at the ending of The End.





> Every earth should have a moon for the littérateurs.


 etc.

Oh and i abso damned lutely love this one, dont remember where i picked it up though:-
"U need to be crazy to outcraze these crazy bastards!"

----------


## Adras

Mine is from the question a to what you would say on your death bed and I came up with his....

"Were it possible, I would tell you the meaning of life. My dearest, you must understand though; that would take a lifetime." Jared Krauss...I would say this to either my daughter my wife...my mistress  :Wink:  haha...I dunno...but I hope to say this.

----------


## Miss Madison

''Another person's plate of food always looks better then your own, but never tastes as good in your mouth as it does in theirs.'' 
Words of 'wisdom' from Miss Madison... rubbish, I know. Sorry!

----------


## Sylph

'only one sided love teaches you how to love and how to care without the sake of return; it explains how to be selfless.'

----------


## Scheherazade

> your kung fu is no good


 :Biggrin:   :Thumbs Up:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

The king is perhaps the least free piece on the entire board. Its movement is incredibly restricted and requires protection from all the other pieces - kiltedexile

----------


## Set of Keys

"For a man to climb the extendable ladder of triumph 
He must learn to look a fax machine in the eye"

----------


## NickAdams

"Creativity is a cave filled with echoes from generations of voices merged into the head of the writer, whom writes with one voice."

----------


## andave_ya

That really nails it!  :Smile:  (about the quote above, I mean)

----------


## Countess

It's sad. I can't remember what I have said or what anyone else has said either. I haven't a brain cell left. Won't be long now till they ship me out to an institution to live my life as a human vegetable.

----------


## NickAdams

> ... to live my life as a human vegetable.


Why not?  :Wink:

----------


## NickAdams

"I have a bad eating habit: in that I don't make it a habit."

----------


## quasimodo1

Countess: please, self-deprication can be useful but this line of thought is not and I think you know that; I've felt that way, even been treated that way but it doesn't last. In military terms...Hu-Ah. quasimodo1

----------


## Unbeliever

Here are a few I've come up with:

The need for critical thinking is becoming critical, I'm thinking.

We are all fish in the sea of life, caught on our own hooks.

Pie in the sky? Here's mud'n your eye!

Religion is futile.

Theology is very important - for keeping theologians employed.

Remember - when you bow to someone, you're also bending over!

In order to be able to think _outside_ the box, it helps to know what's _inside_ the box.

Creationists often assert that, because no one was present during the origin of the universe, no one can know anything about the origin of the universe. But this claim is analogous to saying that, because the police forensic detective was not present at the crime scene during the commision of the crime, he can know nothing about how the crime was committed. Obviously, this claim is fallacious.

If I must stand before God on the Day of Judgement, _you_ will not be my judge, Just as _I_ will not be yours. Only God - _if_ he exists - can judge either of us.

----------


## andave_ya

> If I must stand before God on the Day of Judgement, _you_ will not be my judge, Just as _I_ will not be yours. Only God - _if_ he exists - can judge either of us.


Hunh? I didn't quite get that one. of course I won't be your judge, considering I'll be being rather aptly judged myself. must be being thick-headed today  :Crash:  .

----------


## UltimaHybrid

confucius says man who sleeps with itchy butt...wakes with stinky finger....

ok i'll shut up

----------


## Unbeliever

> Hunh? I didn't quite get that one. of course I won't be your judge, considering I'll be being rather aptly judged myself. must be being thick-headed today  .


It's just that I, and others, have been judged by Christians on the basis of our lack of belief in their particular diety. And yet, Jesus himself said that if any man heard his words, and believed not, he didn't judge them.
(John 12:47)

----------


## MysticalWriter

> It's just that I, and others, have been judged by Christians on the basis of our lack of belief in their particular diety. And yet, Jesus himself said that if any man heard his words, and believed not, he didn't judge them.
> (John 12:47)


You misuse the verse. You must understand the whole context. Jesus is saying, while he was on earth, He was not judging but He was there to save. But those who reject Him and His words would receive their judgement in another day.
John 12:48

48He that rejecteth me, and receiveth not my words, hath one that judgeth him: the *word that I have spoken, the same shall judge him in the last day*.

----------


## kingooo

since you guys have shared us with your fabulous quotes , i'm going to share my favourite one , and it's Arabic famous proverb. The quote is about the marriage life and how it is difficult to adjust with it.Now i will just leave you with the proverb:

"He who married has sailed on a wild sea, and he who has borned a child has drowned" :Biggrin:

----------


## Granny5

I was watching a tv show last night about a 600 lb. woman. She said, "I don't know why I'm so fat, but I think it may have something to do with food."

----------


## amanda_isabel

> I was watching a tv show last night about a 600 lb. woman. She said, "I don't know why I'm so fat, but I think it may have something to do with food."


so it's the food's fault?

----------


## quasimodo1

Your quote sounds like one from an English author (which one?) "He who gets married and hath children giveth but hosteges to fate". quasi

----------


## Granny5

> so it's the food's fault?


I don't know. I was laughing so hard I didn't hear the rest of the interview.

----------


## catharsis

The best quote ever: " LOL " - How iconic is that?

----------


## Madhuri

Sometimes it's enough just to be, or just to survive, and your purpose will find you later.

-- NikolaiI

----------


## Niamh

> "Why are you so complicated, fool?"
> "Because I'm not smart enough to be simple"


i love it!



> Opinions are like arseholes everyone's got one - kiltedexile.


 :FRlol:  polite as always! :FRlol:  



> I was watching a tv show last night about a 600 lb. woman. She said, "I don't know why I'm so fat, but I think it may have something to do with food."


 :FRlol:   :Bawling:   :FRlol:  (my sides hurt!)

----------


## Demian

"The plague of modern man is his sheer capacity for deception which is multiplied by each new invention."
"Can a man really surrender his will to God without, paradoxically, a monumental effort of his own will?" --D

This is not a user's quote--I don't know who said it--but it's great:

"To a thinking person this world is a comedy. To a feeling person this world is a tragedy."

----------


## schadenfreude

Don't be so humble; you are not that great.

----------


## andave_ya

My sig.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Yes, light is what you’ve gained from me; and light is what I lose…

----------


## cracking muse

To be rather self-centered, I shall quote from a poem I wrote. I rather like the lines.

"Welcome to the human condition/ where peace means more war/ and war means so-called peace."

----------


## Niamh

This belongs here. I discovered this in Bakis belief thread in Phil. You guys crack me up!



> We believe we would like a bottle of beer.


Well... You have to read it in context to the thread to see why its class!

----------


## Pensive

> Sometimes it's enough just to be, or just to survive, and your purpose will find you later.
> 
> -- NikolaiI


Yes, that's a good one!




> We believe we would like a bottle of beer.


 :FRlol:

----------


## NikolaiI

Omg--- this is the first time I've visited this thread, and I can't believe I'm quoted here! I'm so, so, so, sooo honoured Madhuri!!!!

I was actually going to quote myself and put: if no one is watching, then it's okay to be yourself and wait around a little while. Which is actually, surprisingly, similar to the other one in a way.

----------


## Ocelot

"It's not my fault that I have better walking impliments than you."

----------


## chasestalling

my dear girl, love is not love when it is bandied about with such wanton ease

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

When you do something and keep the agenda hidden, it's strategy.

Once they find out and realize why you did it, it's cheating.

----------


## subterranean

_"Why are you so complicated, fool?"
"Because I'm not smart enough to be simple"_




> i love it!




That is actually Abdo's and Fool's.

----------


## Dori

> This is not a user's quote--I don't know who said it--but it's great:
> 
> "To a thinking person this world is a comedy. To a feeling person this world is a tragedy."


Horace Walpole said something to that extent: "This world is a comedy to those that think, a tragedy to those that feel -- a solution of why Democritus laughed and Heraclitus wept."

----------


## kilted exile

> polite as always!


Ahem, I am always polite :Angel:

----------


## Niamh

:FRlol:  _no angel_

----------


## Taliesin

By Basil:



> You know how when they show movies on television, they often dub less-offensive words over the really naughty words? They ought to have that technology installed on kids' cell phones, so when they try to talk dirty, it would automatically be converted to a more wholesome topic. But the kids would persist anyway and you'd have these great conversations.......
> 
> "Baby, you make me so HUNGRY!"
> "Really?"
> "God yes! You know, I'd really like to EAT PIE with you."
> "Oh baby, I want to EAT PIE with you, too!"
> "Have you ever EATEN PIE before?"
> "No, but I want you to be the first guy I EAT PIE with."
> "Maybe I could sneak out and we could EAT PIE tonight."
> ...

----------


## thescholar

Pamela Anderson... Celebrity status debatable

----------


## Jane Jane

If only I didn't have to make house payments, or eat or buy toilet paper-I'd be fabulously rich.

----------


## crazefest456

> DEVO is a musical laxative for a constipated society.


-Lily Adams quoting DEVO

----------


## Lily Adams

I feel honored.

----------


## B-Mental

I love this one by Taliesin




> As an authentic Pope of the Erisian church, I have the right to talk and evangelize to everyone about my view on Eris.
> Since it is my right, I shall quote newfound scripture and oldfound verse:
> 
> This topic was closed on the account of being too damn silly.
> The previous sentence is to be considered a cabbage. 
> The previous sentence was actually written by a giant man-eating fish from Alpha-Centauri due to love of the art of nuclear fission.
> Who is secretly a moderator of Literature Network whose name begins with S (nudge-nudge-wink-wink)
> This sentence can be considered a Schrödingerian sentence: until you finished it, its' end didn't exist, but as it now does, it feels kinda lame that the end is such a letdown.

----------


## Lily Adams

Whoah, Taliesin's a Discordian?

The rival cult... :Tongue:  I quite like OM, though.  :FRlol:  But I'm a Subgenii. Give me slack or KILL ME!



That was pretty funny.  :FRlol:

----------


## ennoidyam

Men are like pennies...virtually worthless but it's always good to keep four or five around.




My girlfriends love that one. For some reason, it never makes the guys laugh...

----------


## iamplaid99

My life is too short for heartless melodies.

Be satisfied, but never complacent with the person you are.

People don't want to really be happy. They just want to feel alive.

And this is from my friend,"I like music you can live too."

----------


## RKOTeddysan

Here are my quotes

No pain No Gain

No wait No gain....

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

_"How you see the movie depends on how much you pay for a seat in the theater."_

Here's one that's a little risque (depending on the way you understand it)  :Tongue: 

_"If you allow your problems to pile up on top of one another... they will multiply."_

Darn, I'm back to my old naughty self again...  :FRlol: 
...But it _does_ make sense, doesn't it?  :Wink:

----------


## Pensive

90% of all statistics can be made to say anything, 50% of the time - Dori (Somewhere in _Religious Texts_)

----------


## Melmoth

"The only way to overcome temptation is surrendering to it" (aprox.) by Wilde
"Arise, awake or... forever be fallen from grace" by Milton

----------


## ForKnowledge

If we only speak in facts does that mean our words are real

----------


## Penelope16

People should carry pillows not guns.

----------


## jikan myshkin

this movie is like a living dream

----------


## Mr. Vandemar

"Stop talking."

At this time of night, it is impossible for me to think of anything profound. If I even try I'd embarrass myself so badly I'd have to delete my account.

----------


## Pensive

> real life is not downloadable, if it were we wouldn't be looking for one, would we? Though I gotta admit I might be too immature or whatnot, right about now I don't really give a rat's butt about not having a real life. I've got a computer with relatively decent music on it, internet connectivity is behaving, what more can a gal want?


Jay. 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## mpisha

..You never Know what You had until You Lose it....

----------


## TheInsomniac

I was born brilliant. School ruined me.

----------


## Tournesol

Heard my friend at work say this....

"If you get caught, it means that you didn't deserve to get away with it"

----------


## Cat_Brenners

"If you think you are too smart to help me, you probably are not very bright, but those that help others have something to offer"
By:Cat

----------


## Niamh

> Yes, the human race is worthless they say who worship Shay-El the cockroach god and smile at decay. It only takes one to tango, twos a waltz, and the cakes only half over before the coffin sings.


I thought this was brilliant! :Biggrin:

----------


## subterranean

> I look in the mirror and i see a pig. I look at my grandmother and i see a pig. Every face I stare into I see a deceitful pig staring back at me. OINK OINK OINK OINK OINK.


I thought this is a very sincere one.

----------


## Silas Thorne

> I thought this was brilliant!


Thanks Niamh. I knew No-one noticed, but I was hoping for others to notice too.

----------


## Niamh

You saying i'm NO-one?  :Wink:

----------


## Silas Thorne

No, No-one is saying that.  :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

:Goof:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

I bring you love, yo! Word!

----------


## hoope

Why can't we just be who we are & live life as it comes ; so simply ; so happily

----------


## Silas Thorne

Astonishing! I can't believe how you can download the entire content of your brain onto that flashdrive, Wilberforce!
Wilberforce?!

----------


## The Lukewarm

_In a chessboard with no Kings, there's no reason to move the pawns_.

This one I created when a friend of mine asked me what was I going to do in the office when my boss go on vacation.  :Biggrin:

----------


## King Mob

I once finished a short story/text with this:

"I know for sure who I am. I am uncertainty."

I felt quite proud of it back then. I'm not sure now...

----------


## Maximilianus

_I want two eggs and I want them runny! 

I won't take what I'm not given... unless it's mine.

I am too sensitive. If you hurt my feelings, you're gonna feel my payback!

If you are a man and fear your tears, then your manhood suffers a severe outage!

I missed you yesterday! (uh, huh, yes... you!)
_

----------


## trueromantic

Nice King Mob  :Smile: 
I got one- 'We need eco warriors, not eco worriers.'

----------


## Mathor

You do not love a woman because she is beautiful, she is beautiful because you love her.

----------


## Maximilianus

> You do not love a woman because she is beautiful, she is beautiful because you love her.


 :Smile:   :Thumbs Up: 
...
Beauty is as beauty does.

----------


## pjjrfan1

I can't swim in the sea, but I can swim like a champion in a sea of imagination, 
I can't fly in the air, but I can soar higher than an eagle in my world of imagination.

----------


## Pryderi Agni

If you laugh with me, I will laugh with you.
But if you laugh at me, I will still laugh with you.

----------


## trueromantic

/\ Mabinogian comedian?  :Wink: 



_True love fairer does for-swear_

----------


## Maximilianus

Walk with me and I'll walk with you. Walk away from me, and I'll stay right where I am.

----------


## JWHooper

> Walk with me and I'll walk with you. Walk away from me, and I'll stay right where I am.


Again, this is fake. Please stop posting non-sense unless if you ACTUALLY understand the quotes of Shakespearean laws of philosophical truth behind the Hamlet play of Hamlet dying of the sword of truth behind the literature of biological dimensions.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Again, this is fake. Please stop posting non-sense unless if you ACTUALLY understand the quotes of Shakespearean laws of philosophical truth behind the Hamlet play of Hamlet dying of the sword of truth behind the literature of biological dimensions.


Philosophical truth and biological dimensions... where have I seen this before? ... oh yes, I now remember... in everyone of your empty posts! Are you sure you're feeling okay? You sound like a scratched LP on an old gramophone, dude. _GO GET A LIFE AND WHEN YOU HAVE ONE, GO GET YOURSELF A GOOD GRAMMAR BOOK, BECAUSE YOUR GRAMMAR IS A SEVERE STENCH._

By the way 1: if you were a real English speaker you would already know that you don't put an _if_ after _unless_, and this is just a mild example of your horrible raping of the English language, so... _GO LEARN SOME ENGLISH BEFORE COMING BACK!_ Your current English royally sucks, little one! ... And this word you like so much... *it's written "NONSENSE", without the hyphen in between!* ... are you taking note of my English lessons? You should use them while they are free of charge.

By the way 2: you don't deserve to be a part of Lit Net. This site is not for scratched old discs. It's for respectful and creative people and you don't comply... and leave Shakespeare alone; you spoil his name by pretending to know him as though you chat with him everyday, so... *LEAVE WILLIAM REST IN PEACE!* *He already put up with geniuses like you when he was on this side of life*.

----------


## Admin

I know you reported his post Maximilianus, but your post is far worse. He called what you posted nonsense.

You call him a scratched LP, you tell him to get a life, and you insult his English abilities. All of these are personal attacks. 

I'll agree his post is odd, but I'm guessing you guys have some history here, because your reaction is way too violent.

My suggestion? If you guys dislike each other, make use of the IGNORE feature in the forum. You won't have to see each other's posts anymore.

----------


## Maximilianus

> I know you reported his post Maximilianus, but your post is far worse. He called what you posted nonsense.
> 
> You call him a scratched LP, you tell him to get a life, and you insult his English abilities. All of these are personal attacks. 
> 
> I'll agree his post is odd, but I'm guessing you guys have some history here, because your reaction is way too violent.
> 
> My suggestion? If you guys dislike each other, make use of the IGNORE feature in the forum. You won't have to see each other's posts anymore.


No story, Chris. Actually I had never known of this person until yesterday. Anyhow, I admit I overreacted. My apologies for that. Sometimes I can't control my temper, and I'm working on it. Sorry again.

----------


## JWHooper

> Philosophical truth and biological dimensions... where have I seen this before? ... oh yes, I now remember... in everyone of your empty posts! Are you sure you're feeling okay? You sound like a scratched LP on an old gramophone, dude. _GO GET A LIFE AND WHEN YOU HAVE ONE, GO GET YOURSELF A GOOD GRAMMAR BOOK, BECAUSE YOUR GRAMMAR IS A SEVERE STENCH._
> 
> By the way 1: if you were a real English speaker you would already know that you don't put an _if_ after _unless_, and this is just a mild example of your horrible raping of the English language, so... _GO LEARN SOME ENGLISH BEFORE COMING BACK!_ Your current English royally sucks, little one! ... And this word you like so much... *it's written "NONSENSE", without the hyphen in between!* ... are you taking note of my English lessons? You should use them while they are free of charge.
> 
> By the way 2: you don't deserve to be a part of Lit Net. This site is not for scratched old discs. It's for respectful and creative people and you don't comply... and leave Shakespeare alone; you spoil his name by pretending to know him as though you chat with him everyday, so... *LEAVE WILLIAM REST IN PEACE!* *He already put up with geniuses like you when he was on this side of life*.


I plan to study advanced literature & philosophy near the future. Our political system currently has proven accurate, and Barack Obama told us students to read a lot of books. Unfortunately, our grammatical analysis told us that we can ignore the scholars of ancient philosophy, but since the language English tells us that we need to read a lot of poems, we are OKAY. Go read The Rape of Lucrece by Shakespeare, which quotes:

Beauty itself doth of itself persuade
The eyes of men without an orator;
What needeth then apologies be made,
To set forth that which is so singular?
Or why is Collatine the publisher
Of that rich jewel he should keep unknown
From thievish ears, because it is his own?

This proves that we thus use some of Shakespearean grammar to use in our daily lives. When I eat dinner, I eat and speak at the same time, but I read Shakespearean sonnets everyday, thus I am a pro at grammatical analysis now.

The question is: can we use that poem to describe our view of beautiful garden of corns & birds?

----------


## toni

> I don't think you can have wisdom without choice. The _exercise_ of wisdom is demonstrated in the making of choices.





> The whole "emotions before logic" is really annoying. It is part of human fallacy, and can't be ignored. One way to treat this malady is education, and most maldadies are treated with, and should be.


 :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Maximilianus

Now that there are no trees, I can nearly see the forest (actually not mine but as I like it very much... does anyone know its origin?)

----------


## quasimodo1

Ennui is the echo in us of time tearing itself apart. 
Emile M. Cioran

----------


## matinflames

"men conjure demons from dreams when these demons represent men"

----------

